# Uncropped road signs



## Northerner




----------



## Monica

hahaha


----------



## AlisonM

Excellent.


----------



## bill hopkinson

*The meaning of Road Signs*






Beware Dead Camel in road






Beware, man putting up an umbrella


----------



## Northerner

Didn't the first one used to be 'Beware, Dolly Parton asleep in road'?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Didn't the first one used to be 'Beware, Dolly Parton asleep in road'?



Dolly Parton pre-boob job in road, don't you mean?


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Andy HB

Another sign said 

"Do not throw stones at this sign"

Andy


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## HOBIE

Some good ones !


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner

No pot-smoking, alcoholic, skateboarding dogs allowed...


----------



## Vicsetter

Northerner said:


>



Somebody with a point to make


----------

